# Do you like my design of magic? And can anyone think of anymore types that I can add?



## RHawkins (Sep 5, 2012)

Concept of Magic

In Aleria, magic is the buildings blocks of everything. The creators themselves are simply conscious masses of magic energy, and so all they create are created with and influenced by magic energy.

Magic energy is present all over Aleria; however the ability to feel and control magic by the sentient beings of that world, is merely a design choice by the creator of that world. As such the creator of Aleria granted only humans, elves and daymui the ability to sense and manipulate magic (although the daymui are restricted in their use of magic).

There are different types of magic energy in the universe, and either the creators are not made out of all types of magic energy, or the beings on Aleria are not capable of manipulating them all. Here are the known types of magic energy that can be manipulated on Aleria:

Arcane: The most primal form of magic energy and the most powerful in terms of sheer capabilities. Arcane magic energy is very hard to wield and master due to the sheer magnitude of it. Mage’s who attempt to wield magic energy that are not ready, either die from what are known as ‘mana burns’ or else lose their ability to wield any type of magic energy (again due to mana burns). Such as it is, arcane magic energy is rarely seen on World. The most notable example of arcane magic energy seen on world was wielded by Algarnon The Mad, who used arcane energy to rip holes in time and space itself. Arcane is also comprised of all other known magic energy types. Mages often speak of Arcane magic being ‘a brilliant blue’ the same blue the glows from arcanite.

Elemental: The simplest form of magic energy, and as such is the easiest to control and manipulate. Despite what the demi-gods and the Destra Shinti believe, they too control elemental magic energy, and not what they would call ‘the pure element’ (after all everything in the world is created from magic energy). The difference is that the magic energy is inside of them and that’s why they do not sense magic energy, but can wield it.
All apprentice mages first learn this type of magic. It is the best for any violent situation, as you can use it to both attack and defend. Only a few mages in history haven’t been able to wield this type of magic energy and still become powerful (Algarnon being one).
Elemental magic energy can again be broken down  into the four core elements, air, earth, water and fire but it is only usually broken down by the casters will after they have gained control of it. In terms of Shinti, it has already been broken down within their bodies into one element or the other. Elemental magic has often been described as ‘a dull grey’ due to how simple it is.

Natural: Natural magic energy is the ability manipulate nature and living things. This type of magic energy is the only one that can be wielded by the daymui and alvar, although they do not realize it is a type of magic energy. Surprisingly enough this is also the type of magic energy that mages have the most trouble sensing, let alone controlling.
The daymui use natural magic energy in their wood crafting skills, which is why they can make really bizarre and ornate furniture and weapons out of it. They also use it to help them grow their crops and trees, which is why most grain, fruits, vegetable etc: are imported from their lands (they also taste the best as well).
The alvar use natural magic energy to speak to trees and forest animals. They are able to grow new plants easily and even transform into animals by manipulating natural energy. The most adept wielders of natural magic energy can also heal material wounds, although no way near as efficiently as light magic energy. Natural magic energy is described as ‘a vibrant green’.

Physical: Physical magic energy is an interesting type, either a mage can wield it with ease, or not at all, there is no in-between with this type of magic energy. Those who can use this type of magic energy are usually made into majisters, although it is not usually the case.
As it is implied in the name physical magic energy helps to either augment or deter ones physical status. You can make people faster, slower, stronger, weaker and other things. You also need to be able to control this ability in order to perform any summoning techniques (although they may also require another form of magic as well depending on the creature). Physical magic energy is described as a ‘harsh red’

Mental: Mental magic energy is simply the opposite of physical magic energy, although one that can control physical can rarely control mental as well and vice versa (although some mages have been able to).
Mages who can control this type of magic energy are very useful in armies, as they can use their magic to ensure that morale of the men is always high, or break the will of the opposing army. Mental magic energy is typically centred on illusions however rather than manipulating feelings. They can make the target see double, or think the mage is someone they know, and the more powerful ones can trap enemies within their own nightmares, or even make them betray their allies.
Those who can wield this type of magic are instantly given arcanite implants. This is because this magic is so dangerous; those that can wield it must be kept under a tight watch. This makes a lot of mentalist mages disgruntled. Mental magic energy is often described as ‘a deep purple’

Light: Light magic energy is the most talked about within Aleria. Whilst this type of magic energy is restricted to no race, it is restricted to certain people and this is what makes them either Balcarres, Paladins and Priests.
Light magic energy is mainly used to heal or grant boons onto others. Many of the spell effects cast by physicalist and mentalist mages can also be cast by light magic users. The difference is that light magic has very few offensive spells, and the ones that are can only target those that are connected in someway with dark magic energy.
Despite being called ‘light warriors’ Balcarres do not actually wield light energy, it is simply inside of them, and grants them increased senses and physical attributes. If a physicalist mage casts a beneficial spell on a Balcarre, then they become almost unstoppable. Light magic energy is described by priests to be a ‘divine white’

Dark: Dark magic energy is the source of all evil, and unlike the other magic types, the creator has no standing on who can wield this magic energy, as it is a simple by by-product of the creation process.
The main groups who use dark magic energy are warlocks and necromancers. Warlocks use it to summon and manipulate demons and demonic powers. Whereas necromancers use it to resurrect those recently dead into horrible mindless creatures, although necromancy also requires mental energy for the necromancer to control the undead he has created.
The other source of dark energy is of course demons. Demons were once mortal souls, who become twisted and evil because of the dark magic energy in the void, and they can wield some truly unreal abilities.

Also a few extras so you can picture some of the things I spoke about in these paragraphs.

Majisters: A majister is a lie a warrior-mage. Equipped with heavy armour and weapons of their choice, they charge into battle on powerful steeds cutting down everything in their path. They are only usually trained in elemental magic, but some have been able to learn physicalist spells as well.

Shinti: Descendants of the Demi-gods children. These people can wield the power of an element. This power can skip generations however and for many people it never awakens at all.

Destra Shinti: A group of shinti who have gathered together to try and breed together, there-by eventually after generations worth give birth to a shinti so powerful, they can rival the Demi-gods themselves.

Daymui: Elephant like humanoids that live on peaceful grasslands. Having flat hands (like elephant feet) they struggle with holding items as the other races can, so they use nature magic to get around that deficiency.

Alvar: Otherwise known as ‘Woodies’ to more simple-minded folk, are an elf like race who live in the dense forest regions of the world. They are born with either brown skin and green hair or vice versa, so they are either ‘barkers’ or ‘shrubbers’ as their skin determines what they can best camouflage with.


----------



## Astner (Sep 5, 2012)

I think that you have an interesting system going on, but there are a few things I'd personally change.

Arcane magic seems to be the _super element_ dwarfing lesser magics such as elemental magic. Which ultimately makes elemental magic less interesting. So rather than having a single type that's evidently superior I'd focus on distributing quality properties to all sorts of magic. Arcane magic might be better than elemental magic in certain respects, but at the same time elemental magic are better than arcane magic in others. In other words arcane magic might have great power, but it would perhaps wouldn't be as flexible as elemental magic.

I'd also prefer a different set of elements for elemental magic. Or maybe the inclusion of an extension like aether and nether as higher level elements that only the elite of that field have mastered. Just to flush it out a bit.

Natural magic is another interesting factor, but I see that you primarily focused on plant life. I'd incorporate the healing of wounds and disease, and the extension of life spans in that magic. At the same time I'd make the daymui a people who live with a certain philosophy to where the adepts would only use this magic to extend their life until they've fulfilled their life goals or purposes. Now, I realize that light magic dealt with healing. But I see no reason for why these couldn't overlap (to some degree).

I'd also see physical magic being a bit more versatile. Because it feels like the buffing variant, and a lot of it could to some degree fall under mental magics.

As for light and darkness, those can be made a lot more interesting in relation to one another. I'd personally go with dark magic having the general advantage over other magics, but a distinct weakness against light magic.

As a final touch, I'd like to see some dispelling magic. Something that disrupts the stability of different spells. Arcane would be the most fitting, but then you'd have to reduce the power if you intend to keep a balance.


----------

